# I have to get an electric fence :(



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

My GSD is only 4 months old, and I never wanted to use electric corrections on him, but the writing is on the wall that he will eventually jump it.

Should I get this:
Amazon.com: High Tech Pet Humane Contain X-10 Rechargeable Multi-function Electronic Dog Fence: Pet Supplies

or 

Amazon.com: PetSafe Wireless Pet Containment System, PIF-300: Pet Supplies

Also,

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3480954&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

I think that's the only problem area, but as he grows older, the whole back wall may become a problem, so I'm not sure.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have a "hot" wire running off my horse corral to keep the dogs off the rodies along my fence line & garden, it's solar powered. For your purpose you might want to concider putting something on top of that wall, maybe some decorative latice or something.
I don't know if setting up a hot wire infront would keep him off, you could probably set the wire on top. My dogs do respect the wire, it's tuff when they get zapped for the first time. My wire is a pulse not a constant so unless you hold it you wont get zapped, wet noses on the other hand....
Your dog would have no problem getting over that wall.


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

kiya said:


> I have a "hot" wire running off my horse corral to keep the dogs off the rodies along my fence line & garden, it's solar powered. For your purpose you might want to concider putting something on top of that wall, maybe some decorative latice or something.
> I don't know if setting up a hot wire infront would keep him off, you could probably set the wire on top. My dogs do respect the wire, it's tuff when they get zapped for the first time. My wire is a pulse not a constant so unless you hold it you wont get zapped, wet noses on the other hand....
> Your dog would have no problem getting over that wall.


Going to get the rock tonight after work. It just seems like the easiest solution. I'm pretty sure it's just that corner that is the problem.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Belmont said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just that corner that is the problem.


Sorry - I have to disagree. Notice how inquisitive & tall your puppy is? If you block just the corner, he'll scale another section. Guaranteed. I like the idea of lattice atop the stone wall. Before using an electric fence.

(oops - broke my own promise of no more posting here - broke my own word! hahahaha


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If you do electric, do a hot-wire and solar panel as suggested. We have this on the fence line where our escape artists live and they don't escape any longer :thumbup:


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

My dog does the same thing. He just wants to look over at the other side. I actually bought the wire and charger for an electric wire, but never had to install it. After 3 years, my dog just stands and looks over the fence. 

I think if you have a good bond and good training, he won't even think about jumping it. I would imagine that a very bored and neglected dog who lives outside 24/7 would jump it, though. So, it depends a lot on the owner.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

FlyAway said:


> My dog does the same thing. He just wants to look over at the other side. I actually bought the wire and charger for an electric wire, but never had to install it. After 3 years, my dog just stands and looks over the fence.
> 
> *I think if you have a good bond and good training, he won't even think about jumping it*. I would imagine that a very bored and neglected dog who lives outside 24/7 would jump it, though. So, it depends a lot on the owner.


Why take the chance?
I will never forget the night me and my husband were in the kitchen, Lakota was standing aside the kitchen table. In a flash she "hopped" up and all 4's were on the kitchen table. We both stood there speachless.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

We have an e fence. (the underground kind) Stella has gone through it twice at the beginning of her training, but that was a looooong time ago. And she has been very tempted by cats, dogs, balls, bikes etc. She respects the boundaries. My other old guy has never gone through it. Of course, I always keep an eye on her when she is out there!


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll look into the hotwire


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> We have an e fence. (the underground kind) Stella has gone through it twice at the beginning of her training, but that was a looooong time ago. And she has been very tempted by cats, dogs, balls, bikes etc. She respects the boundaries. My other old guy has never gone through it. Of course, I always keep an eye on her when she is out there!


 
Our Experience with Invisible fence too. Nope...Not worth it Scarlett says. She took a couple of really unpleasant hits (got caught between a car in the driveway and the wire...she was seriously zapped) and will not even go near the boundary zone...not even for a bunny OR a cat!

In the OP's case, I think a hot wire and training is your best option. You have a physical fence already. I think lattice on the top would look great, but he's still just going to climb over it unless you add another several feet of fencing AND make sure he cannot get a grip to boost himself over.

Smart, curious and determined is a bad combo. These dogs can get themselves into serious trouble and it's our job to keep them safe.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Belmont said:


> My GSD is only 4 months old, and *I never wanted to use electric corrections *on him, but the writing is on the wall that *he will eventually jump it.*


I'll be the odd man out here. *WHY* will he eventually jump it? Train him not to, and he wont. I recently fenced my yard not to keep my dog contained, but because I had a party and wanted people to be able to bring their dogs. My nearly seven year old dog has not had a fenced in yard for most of her life, and she does not push the boundaries. I simply _trained_ the boundaries. If you don't want to use an electric fence- then don't! I cannot be the only one who feels this way...

[EDIT]- I'd even go so far as to say that the GSD was actually _bred_ to respect boundaries. Go check out some of phgsd's amazing herding videos of her dogs tending sheep. Those dogs know and understand boundaries. It's in their blood. It's foundational to the breed.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

kiya said:


> Why take the chance?
> I will never forget the night me and my husband were in the kitchen, Lakota was standing aside the kitchen table. In a flash she "hopped" up and all 4's were on the kitchen table. We both stood there speachless.


Just saying, if you train your dog, he won't do it. 

I clip my dogs' nails on top of a table outside. That is the only time they go up on any table, when they see me with my equipment. They know that they are not supposed to be up there any other time. 

If I see my dog paying too much attention to the dog next door, he comes inside and gets a cookie for being a good boy. At first he wouldn't. The dog next door is his nemesis, for some reason. But over time with training, he comes every time I call him.

ETA: I also live on a corner lot. Lots of people walk dogs past my property and if I'm not out there with them, my dogs go berzerk. But being good herding dogs,they know their property and they stay inside the fence. It's only 4 feet high. Any of my dogs could jump that high standing still.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with Willy and Flyaway. I only have a three foot fence in the front yard and my dog has NEVER tested it. He could easily jump it, but doesn't find the need to. He likes to be around his family and we take him lots of places, which satisfies his need to roam. I also agree with Willy about the boundaries thing. GSDs have a crazy understanding about boundaries. My dog knows exactly where my property line ends-even when we lives in places that didn't have a front fence, he knew exactly where to stop.
Whenever we moved to a new place, he'd spend a while sniffing along the whole boundary.

edit: I want to add that I've fostered over a dozen dogs and I've just trained them to stay away from the gate (the easiest place to get out). Every time they get close, I would say eh eh, and reward them for staying away from it.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm another who doesn't have a fence and I have never had a problem with my dog leaving the yard. I agree that they have an excellent understanding of boundaries. Tara likes to go do her business right up against the property line - she likes to get as close as possible but has never stepped foot nor gone in the neighbors yard. I simply trained her from the moment we moved into the house where it was acceptable for her to be, and she has never tested the boundaries.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

IMO, I just wouldn't take the chance. I don't care how "well-trained" they are.

Case in point - On the 4th of July, firecrackers a-popping, a local K9 went missing. After years on gun ranges, he just decided the fireworks were too much for him this 1 nite. Off he went - up & over a 7-ft fence. Highly-trained K9 had a goofy moment. Luckily, a neighbor nabbed him (knew his human partner) & kept him indoors until the noise stopped.

I guess this explains why we saw so many HBC when I worked for vets - everyone thought their dogs were so well-trained that they'd never escape. To each his own. Your dog - short fence. My dog - high fence!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd look into coyote rollers. More attractive than lattice and durable too. IMO.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

GrammaD said:


> I'd look into coyote rollers.


What are those?


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Olivers mama said:


> What are those?


Non-Lethal Coyote & Animal Deterrent that Looks Great on Any Fence. Easy Installation! | Coyote Roller

They can be mounted to the top of a flat wall.

My DH just suggested terra cotta planter boxes spaced appropriately along the top and screwed/bolted to the wall cap and that might be an even more attractive solution- unless you have a dog who likes to garden was my response- but thought I'd throw it out there


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reponses. I'm leaning towards the lattice, but I'm checking out the roller.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would try lattice or a hot wire. I think the rollers are going to be expensive.

I've had some dogs that need fencing and some that don't. Now that I foster it's a requirement (literally) that I have complete 6' fencing. I like it because I can let my dogs be outside for hours and they don't require direct supervision. Also before I had a fence (at my old place) I've had issues with other dogs charging into my yard or people tresspassing and teasing my dogs. The first fence I put up was 4' wire mesh agricultural fencing, so any GSD could be over, under, or through it in seconds but it worked very well, kept the other animals and annoying people out!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah I looked once at the rollers and they are quite expensive.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can make you own rollers with PVC I would think, and it would be much less expensive. 

I like the terra cotta plant boxes filled with annuals every day. Attractive and functional.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

I have the PetSafe it works great with my dogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a rott/pinscher mix growing up... he was a beast... he used to dig under the fence, so I poured. Concrete trough,, the he literally chewed through the 4x4 posts like a beaver, collapsing he whole fence... I tried a harness and cable, but he got sores ... I finally got an electric fence... problem solved... only took two weeks before I didn't need it anymore ... when he'd get out he would just post up in my front yard growling at my neighbors ... he never left the yard, but the neighborhood wasn't all that appreciative,, lol
The thing is, also, I didn't know much about dog training back then ...


----------

